# Compomotive wheels!"



## wicky (Aug 25, 2010)

Where do I buy these wheels:










Need them on a E34 M5 in the size 8,5x18 and 9,5x18 and ET 10-20..

Where in the world can i get these wheels? Anyone knows?

thanks for the help


----------



## wicky (Aug 25, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## wicky (Aug 25, 2010)

nooo one?!


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Have you tried contacting OZ directly to see if they can point you in the right direction for a retailer?

Tim


----------



## wicky (Aug 25, 2010)

They dont make those wheels anymore... And they wont tell where to get replicas either...so...Im stuck...


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

No idea if you're going to be able to get them in the sizes and offsets you need but here are two places that sell them -

http://www.performancealloys.com/wheel-details.aspx?ID=1256
http://fifteen52.us/shop-2/#ecwid:category=887627&mode=category&offset=0&sort=normal

The wheels are the TH style.

Tim


----------



## wicky (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanx man! Try to contact them


----------

